# Gondor's War Strategy



## Aldarion (Jun 19, 2022)

Just something I wrote:








Gondor’s War Strategy


The Realm of Gondor was the most important and dangerous of Sauron’s enemies. It was also the closest, and thus the first to be attacked. Yet despite being the greatest military power still o…




militaryfantasysf.wordpress.com





I also remembered this, if you are interested:








Collections: The Siege of Gondor, Part I: Professionals Talk Logistics


(Note: Thanks to the effort of a kind reader, this post is now available in audio format! The playlist for the entire series may be found here.) This is the first part of a six-part (II, III, IV, V…




acoup.blog












Collections: The Siege of Gondor, Part II: These Beacons are Liiiiiiit


(Note: Thanks to the effort of a kind reader, this post is now available in audio format! The playlist for the entire series may be found here.) This is the second part of a six-part series (I, II,…




acoup.blog





Overall, it is interesting how Denethor was actually quite competent military commander. And so were Sauron and Witch-King. Which IMO is what makes the entire attack on Gondor so amazing: rather than Saruman's bumbling, in this case both sides are commanded by very capable veteran commanders. And if you look closer, it is easy to understand how and why certain decisions were made

Which is why Jackson's Denethor 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡. PJ had no clue about military tactics and strategy, and decided to make Denethor into callous scoundrel with no military acumen, rather than a calculated if cold strategist that Denethor really was.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 19, 2022)

Aldarion said:


> *articles*
> 
> Overall, it is interesting how Denethor was actually quite competent military commander. And so were Sauron and Witch-King. Which IMO is what makes the entire attack on Gondor so amazing: rather than Saruman's bumbling, in this case both sides are commanded by very capable veteran commanders. And if you look closer, it is easy to understand how and why certain decisions were made
> 
> Which is why Jackson's Denethor so pissess me off. PJ had no clue about military tactics and strategy, and decided to make Denethor into callous scoundrel with no military acumen, rather than a calculated if cold strategist that Denethor really was.


My sentiments Exactly on the massacre of Denethor's character by PJ. Well said.

Thanks for sharing your fine article links! Permission to link them into the Library of Annúminas on another site?


----------



## Aldarion (Jun 20, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Permission to link them into the Library of Annúminas on another site?


Sure, thanks.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2022)

✅ The Rules Thread


Welcome to TTF! We want our community to keep growing and for everyone to enjoy discussing and chatting openly with one another. With this being said, we need to ensure that our site continues to run smoothly and that it remains a friendly, comfortable space for our users; so we have devised a...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

